# RAF King's Cliffe, Northants, March 2016



## HughieD (Apr 5, 2016)

You really can’t beat a bit of WWII RAF airfield action. Been meaning to go to RAF King’s Cliffe for some time and finally got round to it over Easter. It was a beautiful crisp March morning and near perfect light for taking pictures. There’s quite a lot to see here but it’s quite spread out. The jewel in the crown is the watch tower but this is a good mile or so’s walk from the road. The remains of the base are on farmer’s land which includes a deer sanctuary. The keep-out sign warned of deer culls at anytime and while walking out to and back from the watch-tower the constant crack of shotguns could be heard! Anyhow…plenty to see here. Didn’t get round everything as time was limited and some of the stuff is well hidden. Here’s the history bit.

Twelve miles west of Peterborough in the north-east tip of Northamptonshire, RAF King’s Cliffe first became operational October 1941. It was assigned to the United States Army Air Forces and in January 1943 the 56th Fighter Group of the 8th Air Force arrived at Kings Cliffe from Bridgeport AAF Connecticut. The group was under the command of 67th Fighter Wing of the VIII Fighter Command. Initially the airfield was grass-surfaced but three concrete run-ways and a perimeter track were laid down early in 1943. The base boasted four Blister hangers, two T2’s and eight others. The 56th fighter group spent its time at Kings Cliffe learning RAF fighter control procedures and training for combat with new Republic P-47 Thunderbolts although no operational missions were flown. In August 1943 the 56th transferred to RAF Horsham St Faith and the 20th Fighter Group arrived from March AAF California.

The 20th FG entered combat late in December 1943 with Lockheed P-38 Lightnings (pictured below) and engaged primarily in the escorting of heavy and medium bombers to targets on the Continent, while frequently strafing targets of opportunity while on escort missions, then in March 1944 flying its own fighter-bomber missions. 


20th_Fighter_Group_P38 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The 20th went on to became known as the "Loco Group" due of its numerous attacks on locomotives. The group also flew patrols over the English Channel during the invasion of Normandy in June 1944, and supported the invasion force later that month by escorting bombers. North American P-51 Mustangs arrived in July 1944 and the group continued to fly escort and fighter-bomber missions as the enemy retreated across France. The 20th Fighter Group returned to the US in December 1945. Another claim-to-fame of King’s Cliffe was the fact that Glenn Miller played his last airfield band concert in the big hangar here on Tuesday 3rd October 1944, primarily because it was getting too cold to play in unheated hangars. The base as it appeared in 1947 is show below:


Kingscliffe-16jan47 by HughieDW, on Flickr

After the war, the base was used by the RAF for armament storage until the base finally closed in January 1959 and returned to agricultural use.

Here’s the pictures…

Think we’re in the right place….


img4915 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4914 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4913 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ah…yes, this is what I was after – my first ever mushroom pillbox!


img4866 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Can’t get enough of this fella…


img4868 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4869 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A quick peek inside:


img4870 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And on-ward to our main goal…the watch tower:


img4873 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4879 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4891 by HughieDW, on Flickr

In we go:


img4880 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4884 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Many visitors have left their mark:


img4885 by HughieDW, on Flickr

..as bricks crumble:


img4886 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4887 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4889 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4890 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But this place still possesses its magic:


img4883 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4892bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4893 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A few other bits and bobs on the way back:


img4897 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Including this Stanton shelter with what appears to be its original paint:


img4898 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4902 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4903 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4907 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4908 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4912 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## tazong (Apr 6, 2016)

Totally love really old raf bases like this - loved the monument to the airmen - was working away in dover a couple of years ago and visited the battle of britain site and it totally blew me away - took loads of photos and footage on my phone but fell in the sea after a few to many beers and this is the only photo i managed to save - gutted but definatly going to go back there.







thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Malenis (Apr 6, 2016)

Like this very much


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 6, 2016)

Loving this again hughie.I need to see more old raf stuff.but covered most of norfolks world war two stuff now.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 6, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Loving this again hughie.I need to see more old raf stuff.but covered most of norfolks world war two stuff now.



Come up to Lincolnshire mate...


----------



## krela (Apr 6, 2016)

Very very nice!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 6, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Come up to Lincolnshire mate...


I was in lincolnshire last week.went to raf manby.I know there is so much more though.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 6, 2016)

Ah..not been to Manby. Any cop?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 6, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Ah..not been to Manby. Any cop?


Yeah it was not bad.dodgy floors.very dark in places.bit trashed but I loved it.done some other lovely places too ☺


----------



## smiler (Apr 6, 2016)

Proper Job, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Apr 6, 2016)

Lovely stuff HughieD


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 6, 2016)

First class history and photos.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 6, 2016)

Very nice indeed. Old airfields are certainly hard to beat. Have any of the runways survived here?


----------



## HughieD (Apr 6, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Lovely stuff HughieD





flyboys90 said:


> First class history and photos.



Cheers both!



Sludden said:


> Very nice indeed. Old airfields are certainly hard to beat. Have any of the runways survived here?



Not that I noticed mate. Could make out one of the grass runways but think the concrete one has been broken up for hardcore.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 6, 2016)

I got turfed off here a few years back, so never made it to the watch tower
Nice work Hughie


----------



## HughieD (Apr 7, 2016)

The Wombat said:


> I got turfed off here a few years back, so never made it to the watch tower
> Nice work Hughie



Oooooops! By the local farmer? Didn't see a soul when I went.


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 8, 2016)

That is absolutely awesome.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

